# ✨Finally!!! Izzy's waiting thread✨



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Agh I've been trying to wait till the 10th, (which is 150 days from when she was put with the buck) but I'm just excited and impatient so here we are!! I've wanted to make this for over a month, so I think I should get a medal for holding out this long. 

Anywayyyy Izzy is a purebred, (?) unregistered FF saanen due April 28th. She has a couple week window, starting April 10th, but I witnessed the deed being done, putting her exact due date at April 28th. Izzy turned 1 at the end of January so is 14 months old, (yes, she's young. 😂)

Izzy's udder is bagging, her ligaments are getting looser, her attitude is getting crappier, her baby bump shows every now and then and her vulva is getting puffy. 
She's not too big so I'm gonna have to (sadly) guess a single for her, but im hoping she surprises me. 
I have no info or pictures of either her dam or sire so im not sure what to expect from her udder. 

Here's Izzy! Udder pics taken yesterday. 
































She's been a pain to try and do any clipping on, so I clipped the hair around her udder and a tiny bit on the actual udder. 😂 At least I can see the udder tho and it's not covered by the hair on her legs like before. 😜

Here is the buck she's bred to! 50% Alpine, 50% oberhalsi. Max was a sweetheart and always gave beautiful babies. 😄


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Izzy's beautiful! Can't wait to see her kid(s)!! I also have a doe due on April 28th! So exciting!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh he's handsome! It might just be me, but to me she kinda doesn't look full Saanen. But might be because she's youngish. Good luck!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh he's handsome! It might just be me, but to me she kinda doesn't look full Saanen. But might be because she's youngish. Good luck!


Could very well be! I got her and another goat when they were 5 months old. Didn't find out until after they were in the truck that they were used for goat tying. They def are a little weird and will stiffen up their legs when I do certain things, (like they would for goat tying.) The lady said one was born end of Jan, the other early Feb and they got them when they were a few days old but didn't know anything else. Thinking after the fact I prolly shouldn't/wouldn't have gotten them, but oh well. I like them. 😂 

I'll have to do some research on saanens tho and try and figure out if she's a purebred. 😂 

As far as color, I think she's got it, she's mostly cream with some white here and there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Izzy is beautiful and has such a cute udder!
Max is gorgeous!
So exciting!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

this morning she was holding her tail crooked, but now she has it between her legs haha








baby,(ies) were moving around a LOT this afternoon.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@brigieboo I love her udder. It looks so squishable. She has such an interesting face. Like a curious Jane? 
Max is a looker. Love his chocolate apearance. I recon maybe a single doeling?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, she might be caring a single.
She is a cute doe.


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

That's a handsome buck!! I'm excited to see these kids!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

What is goat tying???

Can’t wait to see your new babies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I believe goat tying is a thing guys (or girls) do on horseback and tie the goats up. Like calf tying. Someone with horses correct me if I’m wrong. I hate goat tying because it’s just not a very nice thing to do to them. Chasing them around and then tying them up. Imagine the worm loads goat get from the stress of it.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> What is goat tying???
> 
> Can’t wait to see your new babies!


look it up on Youtube... its honestly really sad. My two that had been used for it act a little wonky. like if i do certain things with them they will like stiffen up their legs and just like freeze and wait for me to just flip them on their sides or something.. but @KY Goat Girl gave a good description. imagine a rodeo type setting, with the goat standing in the middle.. the guy or girl comes riding out on a horse with a lasso i think and then they ride around the goat, jump off, tie its legs and flip it on its side. once a goat gets "too big" they sell them and buy smaller goats.. i bought these 2 when they were 5 months and at that age they were considered "too big" 



KY Goat Girl said:


> I believe goat tying is a thing guys (or girls) do on horseback and tie the goats up. Like calf tying. Someone with horses correct me if I’m wrong. I hate goat tying because it’s just not a very nice thing to do to them. Chasing them around and then tying them up. Imagine the worm loads goat get from the stress of it.


i agree 100%. i hate it too. i suppose some people say the same about calf tying, but a cow gets way bigger than a goat and can be hard to control. i dont see where you'd ever really need to use goat tying in everyday life, even on a ranch. like u can literally just grab the goat and pull it wherever you need to go.... 

if i had known they were used for goat tying i wouldnt have bought them and i'm not gonna buy rodeo goats ever again lol. i mean, i can give them a good life, its just they came with bad habits and for my goals, the bad habits dont fit. i've had a hard time breaking the bad habits, not quite as much with Izzy as with Eliza, but still, Izzy gets on my nerves sometimes and i realize the stuff she's doing is 100% from the goat tying chapter of her life.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ok i honestly hate the ligament check, cuz no matter how many videos or pictures i look at i still feel like im doing it wrong and cant tell for sure, but she for sure is getting pretty squishy around the tail head haha 

her vulva is slowly getting puffier but her udder has stayed about the same. babies were moving around a lot a couple days ago. on Lola and her mom i could never feel babies moving until a couple days before they kidded, but Izzy still has a little bit to go so i'm guessing that was just a thing with Lola's family lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> look it up on Youtube... its honestly really sad. My two that had been used for it act a little wonky. like if i do certain things with them they will like stiffen up their legs and just like freeze and wait for me to just flip them on their sides or something.. but @KY Goat Girl gave a good description. imagine a rodeo type setting, with the goat standing in the middle.. the guy or girl comes riding out on a horse with a lasso i think and then they ride around the goat, jump off, tie its legs and flip it on its side. once a goat gets "too big" they sell them and buy smaller goats.. i bought these 2 when they were 5 months and at that age they were considered "too big"
> 
> 
> i agree 100%. i hate it too. i suppose some people say the same about calf tying, but a cow gets way bigger than a goat and can be hard to control. i dont see where you'd ever really need to use goat tying in everyday life, even on a ranch. like u can literally just grab the goat and pull it wherever you need to go....
> ...


Aw that’s awful! Poor things


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> ok i honestly hate the ligament check, cuz no matter how many videos or pictures i look at i still feel like im doing it wrong and cant tell for sure, but she for sure is getting pretty squishy around the tail head haha
> 
> her vulva is slowly getting puffier but her udder has stayed about the same. babies were moving around a lot a couple days ago. on Lola and her mom i could never feel babies moving until a couple days before they kidded, but Izzy still has a little bit to go so i'm guessing that was just a thing with Lola's family lol


Yeah ligaments can be tricky. Especially since they are different with every goat. Happy kidding! Hope she doesn’t drive you too crazy!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Wow. That’s awful. Especially considering that they’d have it done repeatedly. It’s not like doing it once out of necessity for some reason but doing it over and over again. 😕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a lucky girl to have you. That buck is adorable! Cant wait to see your wee ones! Happy Kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Your goats are so fortunate that you bought them! What a terrible place to come from.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Today  

Her backend seems pretty loose. Ligs are soft but def still there. Udder is slowly filling, but nowhere near full. 😜


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooooohhhh its getting closer!💝


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Day 145! Udder definitely has a way to go, ligs are getting mushy, and vulva is puffier than it looks in the pic. ☺ I could feel a lil one moving around on her side. 😝 But as I'm standing in the pen typing this she's pushing her head against my leg lol 

Id definitely appreciate if she went a few days early hahaha now it's just the painful waiting game 🤙 I'm proud of myself tho for actually getting a due date, normally I just have a range and it's terrible waiting. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job getting a due date!
The waiting is so hard!

Good luck, Izzy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmmmmm🤔 Ive had both, and they both are nerve wracking to me😂🤣. I just get excited the week of. Cant help myself!!😘


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hmmmmm🤔 Ive had both, and they both are nerve wracking to me😂🤣. I just get excited the week of. Cant help myself!!😘


Lol yes 🤣 this is the first time I've actually had a due date for a doe. And they're both stressful, but with a due date is better lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy kidding! She sure is a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice doe, happy kidding.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank y'all! I cant wait to see what she has.  

She didnt do too well yesterday with the heat.. it was in the upper 70's... and earlier this week was the 30's and this week its back to the 30s. 😂 ugh, wisconsin weather 🙄😂
i put her in the kidding pen with a fan on her to just cool her off, which helped, but she did NOT want to stay in that pen lol today the temps are lower so she's not panting today, which is good. in teh future tho, does anyone have any tips on keeping prego does cool in the heat? she was panting but all my other goats were fine. last year my does all kidded early April and it was chilly so i didnt have to worry abt pregnant goats and heat at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put out electrolyte water along with plain water.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Put out electrolyte water along with plain water.


ah, i did not think of electrolytes..thank you! i'm leaving now and will be gone for the rest of the afternoon, i checked on her and she is panting rn, (its 66 degrees out) just not as much as yesterday so i put a bucket of electrolyte water out. 

she's looking puffier in the back end then she looked this morning. 

what is y'alls experience with FF's and what day they kid? Last year my FF kidded on day 148 of being with the buck, i just put him in the pen and didnt know if any of them were in heat.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My last FF kidded on day 153.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Day 147. I don't think anything is different from day 145. If anything I think her vulva isn't as loose.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm thinking kids might have dropped.... Hips are looking like they are sticking up more than normal. Ligs are squishy but I can still find them. Udder fits in my hand so not super full at all. I couldn't get a pic of her lady parts this morning, but she doesn't have any discharge.
I would be super happy if she kidded today, but idk if that will happen. I need her to kid today or tomorrow morning. 😂 I have something every night this week that I can't miss, and Saturday I was supposed to be gone all day, but i won't go if she hasn't kidded. Lolol agh fingers crossed for today or tmrw morning. 🤞


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!
You do realize you just set yourself up for a doe code week?! 😂 
If she is reading this, she’ll shoot for Saturday!

Just kidding, I have my fingers crossed for you, that you are there for her kidding.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!
> You do realize you just set yourself up for a doe code week?! 😂
> If she is reading this, she’ll shoot for Saturday!
> 
> Just kidding, I have my fingers crossed for you, that you are there for her kidding.


ikkk i've been sure to _not _mention my schedule around her 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Went down and checked on her about an hour and a half ago, her udder was definitely fuller than it was this morning but still has a ways to go before being tight/full, ligs are mushy for sure, but im not good on being able to tell if they're actually gone or not. i cant get my fingers all the way around her tail tho. vulva doesnt really look that swollen or loose but ig thats not a for sure sign on anything. im gonna guess tmrw, but i aint tellin her that cuz she'd prolly have em on like monday or something if she heard me say that lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They do love to torment us don't they? Either early or late. But never convenient.
Happy kidding


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Good luck Izzy- we want to see those beautiful babies! 🍀❤🍀


----------



## LuckysMom (9 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Agh I've been trying to wait till the 10th, (which is 150 days from when she was put with the buck) but I'm just excited and impatient so here we are!! I've wanted to make this for over a month, so I think I should get a medal for holding out this long.
> 
> Anywayyyy Izzy is a purebred, (?) unregistered FF saanen due April 28th. She has a couple week window, starting April 10th, but I witnessed the deed being done, putting her exact due date at April 28th. Izzy turned 1 at the end of January so is 14 months old, (yes, she's young. 😂)
> 
> ...


She is so cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

This little dumplings gonna spend the night in da maternity ward 🤪

I think her ligs are gone, and I work from 6:30-9 tmrw morning so didn't want to have to wake up earlier to run out and check on her so put her in the kidding pen where I can just check the camera in the morning. I'm debating whether or not to set an alarm for the middle of the night to check the cam, but she doesn't have any discharge at all, so I'm kinda leaning towards not......idk for sure tho. I'm praying she has them in between. 9 and 10 o'clock, cuz I gotta leave in the middle of the day again but oh well we'll just see what happens 🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Wait, is it by 12 or 24 hours after ligaments are gone that you should have kids on the ground?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> View attachment 228209
> 
> This little dumplings gonna spend the night in da maternity ward
> 
> I think her ligs are gone, and I work from 6:30-9 tmrw morning so didn't want to have to wake up earlier to run out and check on her so put her in the kidding pen where I can just check the camera in the morning. I'm debating whether or not to set an alarm for the middle of the night to check the cam, but she doesn't have any discharge at all, so I'm kinda leaning towards not......idk for sure tho. I'm praying she has them in between. 9 and 10 o'clock, cuz I gotta leave in the middle of the day again but oh well we'll just see what happens


I love how your using collars to hold things together.  I do it too. Lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I love how your using collars to hold things together.  I do it too. Lol


I had chains and then my brothers stole them to use for something else cuz I "wasn't actually using them for anything" 🤣🤣 and I mean idk what happened to them and I have a stash of collars sOoOoOo gotta put em to use


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

24 hours. _should_ doesn't mean you will.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a sweetheart.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Have you been able to check cameras while you’re gone today? 😅
I hope there’s a sweet little baby waiting to surprise you when you get home 💕


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any update? Can’t wait to see her kiddos!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Okay well made it through the week that I was worried Abt lol 

Yes, @Boer Mama I kept an eye on the cameras while I was gone 😉😂 my dad was also home and watching cameras while he worked so he could help of needed while I was gone. 

I've been able to get my fingers all the way around her tail head for the last 24 hours. Absolutely no discharge. At all. For her whole pregnancy. Her udder is getting bigger for sure but not tight yet. Babies look dropped for sure, she's bony in the hips. Haven't really seen any signs of labor tho, besides the ligaments, udder filling quicker, and babies dropped.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

That's the best pic of her back end I could get. 

And she has been wayyyy rounder than that so I'm positive babies dropped.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sometimes having a hard due date is worse than an time frame cus then you are really waiting for the kids to arrive 😅
Last 2 years my one nanny was always right at 150 days from when the Billy was brought home. And then this year she waited a while extra week and wasn’t even my first baby to go 🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Well it's now thunderstorming, dark, and cold so maybe now she'll go into labor? Just got home so haven't checked on her, (other than the camera) for Abt 3 hours. On the cam she's just laying down but I'll go out to check her in a minute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Been more then a minute lol.... Update?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Nothinggggggg 😭 no discharge at allllllll yet


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Babies look for sure dropped. I can get my fingers all the way around her tail head. Udder is filling but not full yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is cooking them a little longer?

That is a beautiful picture of her with the sunset!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love that first pic with her against the dark sky!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww shes getting the suprise ready!💞


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> She is cooking them a little longer?
> 
> That is a beautiful picture of her with the sunset!


yep! looks that way lol 

thank ya! she had been cooped up in the kidding pen all day while i was gone so i let her follow me around the yard as i did odd jobs tonight lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I love that first pic with her against the dark sky!


thanks!! she was happy to get outside and explore ;p


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

One day closer … and I agree with the others- love that picture 😊


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a brat!! Hope to see pix of babies soon. I love that shot too. Could be on a postcard.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> What a brat!! Hope to see pix of babies soon. I love that shot too. Could be on a postcard.


ikr!? aghhh 

haha thank you! the sky was really pretty so i set her up, she wasnt too cooperative cuz she just wanted to eat the grass but i got a couple good shots...out of the million i took lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Okay, so day 153

differences i noticed tonight: i can wrap my fingers around her tail head still, but tonight i could farther up. if that makes sense? like i start at her back and then just slide my hand down her spine until i can wrap my fingers around and i reach the soft spot farther up than i have the last couple days.... idk if that makes any sense lol. and then, she wouldnt let me look closely, but i think her vulva was wettish with some foggy colored liquid. agh i hope this means we're getting close! 🤞

but, in good news, her going late, today is the start of the junior kid class date for the fair, so as long as she has a doeling i will be able to show a doeling in each kid class at the fair!! Cuz Alice was born a month after i planned, so she is in the intermediate age class. then i bought Daisy, who was born in Feb so she will be a senior kid at the fair. I was planning to just let my friend show Izzy's doeling, (if she has one) cuz i wanted to show Alice and i really wasnt expecting her to go late, but May 1st and after is junior class so yay! now i really hope she has a doe for me!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No babies?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> No babies?


Nooooo 😂 I'm dying 
Its day 154
She's decided I can no longer look at her backend which is annoying so I give her a hand full of feed in her feeder and get a quick look, she had some yellow discharge this morning but none like hanging down. Just a little on her vulva.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, it's gotta be soon, right?
Thinking babies👀💭


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Hopefully 😭 I mean we're obviously getting closer, that's all I know 🤣









She's looking a little puffier today.. 


And yes I took her out of the kidding stall 🤣 she was just wasting a ton of hay in there and hated it lololol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Oop day 155 and guess what I came home from work to 👀


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

You can't say that and then not tell us!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lol sorry @Rancho Draco my other goats were screaming for their grain

So far just a doeling!!! I'm not sure if she has any others. When I got off work I checked the camera and saw she had some red stuff hanging down so hurried my butt home and changed quick and when I got down there the lil girl was standing already! So she was less than 10 minutes home and standing lolol 

Last night I was watching the cam before bed and Izzy was very restless so figured it had to be today.... I mean she's day 155 for Pete's sake 🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Izzy is a very good momma!! And she delivered her and got her mostly cleaned by herself!! Last time I wasn't there for an FF I found her kid half dead cuz she didn't clean her at all, so I was all stressed Abt not being here for Izzy but she did great!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congratulations on a doeling 💕🍀😁
I’m so glad that Izzy has learned to be a good mama… how stressful would it be if all our goats acted like first timers year after year 🤣


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Think it's just the one.. she passed her placenta just now.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Well that would make sense considering she went so late. She sure is cute!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She's so cuuuuteee 
She's my first light colored baby born here!! All my does usually have dark colored babies 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!!
Good job, Izzt!
What a cute baby girl!!! 🥰


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*FINALLY!!*








I was guessing a single.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww she is ADORABLE! What are you going to call her? Such a sweet little girl!💖💞💝


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cutie congratulations     

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh, she’s completely adorable!!! Congratulations at last lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! Congrats! I'm so glad Izzy finally released her little hostage. She sure is her momma's mini-me, how adorable. 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job Izzy! Congratulations 😁


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

What a sweet little grin she has!!! She was worth the wait!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm kinda thinkin Nellie for her name... Unless something else sticks out to me. 😝


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay!! Congrats! I'm so glad Izzy finally released her little hostage. She sure is her momma's mini-me, how adorable. 🥰


Yes 😂 I was surprised when I saw she was all creamish colored... I was expecting a little more color cuz of Max lol last year his coloring won out with two of my does' kids. 

She does have a little bit of an off whitish grayish color on her ears and tail. And then a mix of white and cream on her face. 🥰


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Nellie is awesome! It's on my list of goat names. (I had an aunt named Nellie that I really liked.)


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

prepare for an overload of cuteness...
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

and then here's a full body shot where she's not in the bad lighting lol she's way more white than i thought she was when she was inside, especially next to Izzy, which is weird lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh she's just _so_ darling!! Do you plan on retaining her?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh she's just _so_ darling!! Do you plan on retaining her?


yes that is the plan right now!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I've died and gone to cute white goaty heaven! 😵😇😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness! How precious!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She is just a tiny bundle of adorable! Did you stick with the name Nellie? I think that’s a great name.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like an angel 😇


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She is such an angel 😭 her cuteness is just abt killing me 😂 she also got stuck under the goat shed multiple times and I had to climb under and drag her out🤣🤣🤣


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So sweet and so fun. Just love those babies! Any babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

